# Beach and bar during ramadan time



## milado (Jun 19, 2010)

Wondering, if beaches are open during Ramadan. What about bars and restaurant.

I heard Dubai is much different than other Gulf countries. Nicer and easier for foreigners.

Can I kiss my wife on the beach, or I will get deported like the case happened few months ago.


Thanks for your replies in advance.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I am just going to ask the question we are all thinking. 

Are you a troll ? 

And that is a very honest, non mean spirited question. Dubizzle just has been hard at work and have to ask.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Yeah go ahead snog your misses while drinking cans of cold lager in the midday sun, everyone will congratulate you on how forward thinking you are. Go for it, especially on the beach in Sharjah, they'll welcome you with open arms...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

....only if you've got your flourescent green Borat Mankini on. Wifey can wear a burqa.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

midwesto said:


> Wondering, if beaches are open during Ramadan. What about bars and restaurant.
> 
> I heard Dubai is much different than other Gulf countries. Nicer and easier for foreigners.
> 
> ...


Yes beaches are 'open', but you cannot eat or drink in public. Read the Ramadan thread. No more than a peck on the cheek is acceptable.

-


----------

